# Gundog training Surrey



## Kchip

Does anyone know of a Gun dog trainer near any of the following areas......

reigate/redhill/dorking/godstone/westerham

Or crawley/Gatwick?


----------



## rona

Do you want one to one or club/group training

SEGS Training Classes 2014


----------



## rona

Home - arun&downland


----------



## Kchip

Thanks for the link, that's great.

Group or one on one, just struggling to find one close. 

Will have a look at that site.


----------



## rona

Kchip said:


> Thanks for the link, that's great.
> 
> Group or one on one, just struggling to find one close.
> 
> Will have a look at that site.


I don't think there are any very close to you. Do you want to do it seriously or as an activity?

How about Petworth......too far for you?


----------



## shamykebab

I've travelled almost 2 hours for a one-to-one with a good trainer; it really can be invaluable.

Di Stevens of Wylanbriar Gundogs (Sompting, Sussex) has a good training program if you're starting out.

http://wylanbriartraining.com/


----------



## Kchip

rona said:


> I don't think there are any very close to you. Do you want to do it seriously or as an activity?
> 
> How about Petworth......too far for you?


More of an activity, we don't actually shoot but have friends that do and would love to take her beating. More my OH wants to do it for the bonding/obedience and enjoyment.


----------



## rona

This is a fairly relaxed place to go

trainthatdog.com - Trainthatdog Home

The only thing I didn't like about here, was the focus on the retrieving above all else. 
It meant that the dogs, even in early training were sitting around for a very long time while several inexperienced and sometimes disobedient dogs looked for dummies


----------



## Kchip

shamykebab said:


> I've travelled almost 2 hours for a one-to-one with a good trainer; it really can be invaluable.
> 
> Di Stevens of Wylanbriar Gundogs (Sompting, Sussex) has a good training program if you're starting out.
> 
> Wylanbriar Gundog Training: West & East Sussex, Wiltshire


We are off to this place tomorrow morning for Gracie's first puppy gun dog session. OH will be doing the session, I will be lurking and watching from afar. Really excited!!


----------



## shamykebab

Have fun and come back with an update!


----------



## Kchip

shamykebab said:


> Have fun and come back with an update!


Certainly will 

Gracie has decided lately that she would rather parade around and trot away than retrieve, so it will be interesting tomorrow! Hope she isn't the problem child in the class


----------



## Kchip

For anyone interested we set off at 8am this morning for the 90 min drive to our first session. Very excited! Turned up, no one was there. It had been cancelled and we weren't told.  

Felt like a right couple of idiots standing in an empty field in the rain.


----------



## labradrk

Kchip said:


> For anyone interested we set off at 8am this morning for the 90 min drive to our first session. Very excited! Turned up, no one was there. It had been cancelled and we weren't told.
> 
> Felt like a right couple of idiots standing in an empty field in the rain.


How rude for you not to be told!

There must be a group closer to you??


----------



## Kchip

labradrk said:


> How rude for you not to be told!
> 
> There must be a group closer to you??


Yes I was quite cross to say the least. To be fair it was a genuine mistake and she was mortified...but I'm quite hot headed sometimes and my much more tolerant husband had to stop me from giving piece of my mind!

We can't find anything closer, it's ridiculous.

OH has decided to just carry on doing it himself...not sure how that will work out but he is very good considering he hasn't done it before. He has been using Pippa Mattinsons books, following it to the letter. Just wanted to take it up a notch with a professional. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## rona

Kchip said:


> For anyone interested we set off at 8am this morning for the 90 min drive to our first session. Very excited! Turned up, no one was there. It had been cancelled and we weren't told.
> 
> Felt like a right couple of idiots standing in an empty field in the rain.


Not good :nonod:

How disappointing. Never heard of anything so silly as gundogs not being worked in the rain 

Wasn't even raining that hard


----------



## shamykebab

Oh no! That's such a shame!


----------



## Kchip

rona said:


> Not good :nonod:
> 
> How disappointing. Never heard of anything so silly as gundogs not being worked in the rain
> 
> Wasn't even raining that hard


No the rain wasn't the reason, sorry I didn't explain that properly. There was a genuine reason...but we were very disappointed nonetheless.


----------

